# مجموعة كورسات و ملفات رائعه تشرح ادارة المشروعات من الالف الى الياء



## مهندس من مصر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 


أرجو التركيز لان هذا الموضوع مهم جدا و لقد بذلت قصارى جهدى كى ابسطه لكم

وجدت مجموعة كورسات و ملفات تجعلك مهندس تخطيط Planning Engineer محترف

فلو كنت لا تعرف شيئا ابدا عن ادارة المشروعات , هنا تجد كل ما يلزمك

و ان كنت مهندس تخطيط فلا ترحل , ستجد ان شاء الله معلومات و ملفات جديده و قيمه جدا

الموضوع ان الدكتور عماد البلتاجى , أ.د فى جامعة المنصوره ( جزاه الله خير الجزاء) فى الموقع الخاص به يعرض مجموعه من الكورسات المهمه جدا 

انا بعون الله رتبتها فى هذا الموضوع , و اقترح خطوات البدء فى الاستفاده من هذا العمل القيم

بسم الله نبدء

أولا : كورس Construction Project Management

Overview
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084207/P-Overview.pdf.html


Introduction
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084223/P-Introduction.pdf.html


-Contracts
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084229/P-Contracts.pdf.html


Planning
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084232/P-Planning.pdf.html


Scheduling
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084241/P-Scheduling.pdf.html


Repetitive
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084248/P-Repetitive.pdf.html


Resources
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084253/P-Resources.pdf.html


Time-Cost
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084257/P-Time-Cost.pdf.html


Project Finance
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084262/P-ProjectFinance.pdf.html


مـــا سبــق كانت أجزاء الكورس , رجاء تحميلها و قرائتها بالترتيب السابق

و انصح ان يتم قرائتها بعنايه حتى تستطيع فهم التمارين التى ستأتى لاحقا , و افضل الا يتم تحميل الجزء رقم 2 مثلا الا عندما تقرأ الجزء رقم واحد

نأتى الان للجزء الثانى للكورس و يسمى ملاحظات

Overview
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084288/Overview.pdf.html


Introduction
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084294/CH1Introduction.pdf.html


Contracts
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084301/CH2Contracts.pdf.html


Planning
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084313/CH3Planning.pdf.html


Scheduling
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084337/CH4Scheduling.pdf.html


Time-Cost
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084341/CMTime-Cost.pdf.html


Resources
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084357/CMResources.pdf.html


Repetitive
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084370/CMRepetitive.pdf.html


Project Finance
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084394/CMProjectFinance.pdf.html


نأتى الان للامثله 

Exercise 1
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084399/CMExercise1.pdf.html

Exercise 2
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084407/CMExercise2.pdf.html

Exercise 3
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084417/CMExercise3.pdf.html

Exercise 4
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084419/CMExercise4.pdf.html

Exercise 5
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084422/CMExercise5.pdf.html

Exercise 6
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084425/CMExercise6.pdf.html

Exercise 7
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084436/CMExercise7.pdf.html

Exercise 8
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2084441/CMExercise8.pdf.html

و هنا نصل الى نهاية الكورس الاول , انتظروا الكورس الثانى و الثالث لنكمل مجموعة الدروس 

أيضا انتظروا الملفات المساعده

قــــــــــــــريبـــــــــــــــــــا

تقبـــــــــــــلوا تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتى​


----------



## حسن احمد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hitman1988 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

قبل ان اقرا او احمل الملفات يجب ان اشكرك علي هذه الملفات التي يبدو انها رائعه وكذلك المجهود المبذول في رفعها وجزاك الله وصانع هذه الماده كل الخير و الثواب


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يارب يجازيه كل خير


----------



## المهندس ابو مازن (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع
فى انتظار باقى الكورس
وكل عام وانت طيب


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع نشكرك كثيرا" ونشكر صاحب الموضوع الأصلى الدكتور / عماد البلتاجى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 سبتمبر 2008)

حاولت تنزيل أول ملفين ولكن الجواب ان الملف غير موجود،فما هي المشكلة


----------



## قلم معماري (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود كما اشكر صاحب الفضل بعد الله سبحانه وتعالي معد هذا الكورس.
جزاكم الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير.....رمضان كريم

سبحان الله وبحمده...سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 سبتمبر 2008)

حاولت مرة أخرى مساءآ وتم تنزيل كل الملفات والتمارين،حاجة رائعة والشكر للمؤلف والناقل


----------



## خالد قدورة (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## خالد حسن محمد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

Thaks very much


----------



## akramezzat (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
شغل اكثر من رائع


----------



## صابر دياب (10 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا هذا الكتاب رائع جدا للدكتور عماد البلتاجي جزاه الله خيراً على أي حال وجزاك الله خيراً يا أخي على طرح الموضوع


----------



## virtualknight (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين وبارك الله بكم


----------



## مهندس من مصر (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكــــرا لمروركم الكريم , تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## عمر الفاروق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للدكتور عماد ..وشكرا اخي مهندس من مصر


----------



## مصعب عمران (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للك و في انتظار باقي الكورس


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## anwerbasha (21 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## safa aldin (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كاريمبو (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## الكراديسى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## loved_boy (26 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks
sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
and go ahead man


----------



## سرمدوف (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

قمت بتحميل موقع الدكتور عماد البلتاجي كاملا ووضعه على الهارد ديسك 

مرفق لكم النسخة لكاملة 

كل ما هو مطلوب منك بعد التحميل ان تفتح الملف الموجود بالفولدر باسم course.html فتفتح الصفحات و كانك تفتح الموقع على النت

تحياتي

للتحميل اضغط هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا خيووووو


----------



## man_adm (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## habeb125 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks lot


----------



## اسماء عمرو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك على هذه الملفات وننتظر الاجزاء الاخرى بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engsherif_77 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه.


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بورك فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الهروجي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووور ياباشا


----------



## مهندس126 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك جدا على مجهودك وتعبك فى البحث عن تلك الكرسات الهامة ورفعها لكى يستفيد بها زملائك
واشكرا ايضا من قام باعدادها 
انها عمل رائع


----------



## جمال السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ممتازة فتح الله عليك


----------



## mukhlid (22 نوفمبر 2008)

قبل ان اقرا او احمل الملفات يجب ان اشكرك علي هذه الملفات التي يبدو انها رائعه وكذلك المجهود المبذول في رفعها وجزاك الله وصانع هذه الماده كل الخير و الثوقبل ان اقرا او احمل الملفات يجب ان اشكرك علي هذه الملفات التي يبدو انها رائعه وكذلك المجهود المبذول في رفعها وجزاك الله وصانع هذه الماده كل الخير و الثو


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (9 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## akramezzat (9 أبريل 2009)

****** جزاك الله خيراً ********


----------



## mustafasas (9 أبريل 2009)

جزا الله خيرا دكتور عماد البلتاجي و ان شاء الله حسنة جارية له و المهندس الذي جمع لنا هذه المادة و م اكرم عزت اللي جعل هذا الموضوع نشط مرة اخري لان ده كنز كان مختفي


----------



## طارق العراقي (10 أبريل 2009)

جهد رائع ونحن بانتظار باقي الكورسات .بارك الله فيك


----------



## معتصم الوطن (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وامد في عمرك


----------



## معتزابراهيم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## habeeba (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي اوي يا باشمهندس
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fa5fou5 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا بأشكرك يا صديقي على هذا المجهود:80:


----------



## Rony (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر لك على هالنقل الاكثر من رائع , والشكر موصول لسعادة الدكتور البلتاجي


----------



## moh'd_kamel (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر على هذ العطاء وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## faiqmohmed (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## حسام قسام (25 سبتمبر 2009)

تشكر على جهودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohammedkhairy (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## bebo13 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود 0000000000000000


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 00000000000


----------



## thefog (30 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا هو رابط الكورس من موقع جامعة المنصوره لسهولة التحميل
http://osp.mans.edu.eg/ELBELTAGI/course.html


----------



## saryadel (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كورسات قيمة جدا , جزاك الله خير


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## managment (19 ديسمبر 2009)

a7san allah elaik


----------



## khaled2073 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفي إنتظار باقي الأجزاء


----------



## engtaae (25 فبراير 2010)

الدال على الخير كفاعله وجزاه الله كل الخير كل من ساهم لإيصال هذه المعلومات القيمة للأعضاء ونتمنى المزيد نحو النجاح والعطاء المستمر


----------



## engtaae (25 فبراير 2010)

نتمنى الحلول النموذجية لهذه التمارين من السادة المهندسين مديري المشاريع


----------



## usamaawad40 (25 فبراير 2010)

thx very much


----------



## mahmoudsukar (5 أبريل 2010)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## توفيقكو (6 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن ارحيم
الأخ : العزيز : مهندس من مصر ( المنصورة )
لك خالص شكرى على هذا المجهود والإهتمام بالأخرين ، جزاء الله خيرا
أخوك : مهندس : توفيق من المنصورة


----------



## م كمال بدر (7 أبريل 2010)

مهندس مصر 
بجد جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع
مهندس كمال بدر من المنصورة


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (9 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لك 0000مع التقدير*


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندس من مصر وجزا الله خيرا أستاذي الدكتور عماد البلتاجي فقد شرفنا أن يدرس لنا مرتين في جامعه المنصورة 
المرة الأولي : درس لنا مواد Structural في السنه أولى مدني عندما كان معيدا بالقسم

المرة الثانيه : درس لنا مادة إداره المشروعات في البكالريوس بعد عودته وحصوله على درجه الدكتوراه في الإداره 

وكلنا نكن لهذا الرجل بوافر الإحترام والإمتنان وهو رجل فاضل ومجتهد علما وخلقا 
أنتهز هذه الفرصه لأحي هذا الرجل المعطـــــــــــــــــــــــاء الدكتور عماد البلتاجي .

ودمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## دعيج (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزودك بالتقوي والعمل الصالح


----------



## رايه11 (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير الثواب*​


----------



## Eng.Omangy (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لك وجزاك كل الخير وبارك في جهد د. عماد البلتاجي وجزاه الله الخير الوفير


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى انارة الطريق للاخرين 
جزاهم الله خيرا ونعم العمل المنتفع به


----------



## عمرو البهيدى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## fawzy_a1 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير واتمنى اين يكون عملك هذا ينطبق عيه قول رسول الله 
اذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث منهم وعلم ينتفع به


----------



## عصام صايغ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

لم احمل الملفات بعد لكن من تعليقات الزملاء يبدو انك قمت بمجهود عظيم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير علي هذه الكورسات


----------



## abuhmmada (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى الله المؤلف خيرا


----------



## Jamal (3 يناير 2011)

Thanx


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mada1980 (6 مارس 2011)

مشكور علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## A HASSAN (7 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## nabanaba (7 مارس 2011)

اشكرك على هذا الجهد بارك الله فيك


----------



## ash hag (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير و نرجو اكمال باقي الكورس


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## safety113 (4 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك
رائع
تم تقييم الموضوع


----------



## nakib12 (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamedhasoun (4 مايو 2011)

شكراا ع المجهود ونتمني المزيد


----------



## anass81 (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملفات المفيدة


----------



## م_هبه (5 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و أثقله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dinaelsaher (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ونحن فى انتظار المزيد







مهندس من مصر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> أرجو التركيز لان هذا الموضوع مهم جدا و لقد بذلت قصارى جهدى كى ابسطه لكم
> ...


----------



## المهندس المجتهد (9 مايو 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## المهندس المجتهد (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملفات المفيدة


----------



## المهندس المجتهد (10 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------



## المهندس المجتهد (10 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس المجتهد (10 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير vv


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (15 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا يارب يجازيك كل خير*​


----------



## دسوقي (21 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrsalem77 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*اشكرك*

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ahmedafatah (20 أكتوبر 2011)

أكثر من رائع يا هندسة


----------



## mmortada (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2011)

​*جزاك الله خيرا يااخى على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## mezohazoma (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lateef (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا لقد اثلجتم قلوبنا بعلمكم وجهدكم واخلاصكم 
اللهم زد كل من ساهم وشرح واعطي زده تقوى وعلما وبركة في وقته وماله واولاده 

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا يا احلى ملتقى


----------



## محمد سعد مغازى (9 فبراير 2012)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## ناصر الربيع (9 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى انجاز هدا الكورس وجعله فى مزان حسنانه
*


----------



## ناصر الربيع (9 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى انجاز هدا الكورس وجعله فى ميزان حسنانه
*[/quote]


----------



## engdoda (9 فبراير 2012)

تمام اوووووووووي شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ATHEEL2001 (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## nofal (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## fozefoz (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود البناء و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## eidab osaif (12 مارس 2012)

اللهم اغفر لة وارحمة


----------



## eidab osaif (12 مارس 2012)

*اللهم اغفر لة وارحمة*​


----------



## aquarigya (31 مارس 2014)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## body55 (25 مايو 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيكbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------

